# MERM Appendices



## Krakosky (Nov 28, 2011)

Would anyone who scanned the charts and graphs from the back of the MERM be willing to share their electronic file? I figured I'd ask before I do it myself. I'm going to have the index and appendices from the MERM in a separate binder.

Thanks.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't personally have the appendices in electronic version, but I did copy them and insert them in a separate binder, worked great...


----------



## aneesu786 (Dec 20, 2011)

Justin is too nice to say this, but I will.

It might help you remember the appendices if you do it yourself, good practice to recall what you have.


----------



## thwlruss (Dec 20, 2011)

I Xeroxed mine and it was well worth it. Its a pretty minor exercise considering the lot of time, money, and effort you're likely to spend during preparations.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 21, 2011)

haha, aneesu is right, it is always good and an effective practice to immerse yourself in the material as much as you can and in any way that you are able to help in absorbing it. It may seem like a simple, repetitive task that takes a little time, but just simply spending time 'looking' at the tables allows you to at least subconsciously take in whats on the page...


----------



## remonboules (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Any Luck?


----------



## aneesu786 (Mar 11, 2013)

Like I answered this 1.5 years ago. Practice it yourself. Don't go around scanning stuff.


----------



## hz80408 (Mar 28, 2013)

did you find anyone?


----------

